# How many Lightroom users in US or World?  Any ideas?



## Reign (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all.  My buddy and I got into talking about how many people use Lightroom.  I say it's way less than Photoshop users but we both couldn't agree on how many users are out there.  100,000?  500,000?

What say you all?

Thx!

Reign


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Reign, welcome to the forum!

I'd love to know that too.  The 4.0 beta was downloaded more than 300,000 times.  Some of those users could have downloaded multiple times, but a lot of Lightroom users never download beta versions.


----------



## Jack Henry (Oct 30, 2012)

There are basically three types of people in the world.

People that are Lightroom Users
People that _wish_ they were Lightroom users
People with no ambitions in life.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL Jack!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 30, 2012)

Facebook's Adobe Photoshop Lightroom ™ page currently has 487K + 'likes'. Many of those who are LR users are not represented and many 'likes' do not own LR. Just one more random number in the guestimate...


----------



## Jack Henry (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanx Victoria

It's basically a rewording of one my dad told me when I was about 8.


----------



## Reign (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## GBM (Nov 1, 2012)

I was wondering this in relation to the problems talked about here on the forum... are there millions of users out there having no problems... thus we never hear from them ?    I have not started using my copy yet ... I am crossing my fingers in hopes that I will not encounter any of the glitches mentioned on the forum.....Is that a reasonable hope ?


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 2, 2012)

GBM said:


> I was wondering this in relation to the problems talked about here on the forum... are there millions of users out there having no problems... thus we never hear from them ?    I have not started using my copy yet ... *I am crossing my fingers in hopes that I will not encounter any of the glitches mentioned on the forum.....Is that a reasonable hope?*



Hi GBM.
Lightroom is a large and sophisticated piece of software.
There is a lot to learn (this should not arouse trepidation since it is a lot of fun).
Most problems arise when users expectations do not match the design features of Lightroom. In this case learning how Lightroom is designed to work normally irons out the problems.
However, there are also a lot of Lightroom users who are a bright, talented, and inventive bunch, and as a result find ways to really push the limits of the software and will sometimes unmask weaknesses and bugs in the multitude of algorithms. This is inevitable.

In summary, have fun - learning Lightroom really is a grand and very rewarding adventure!

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## GBM (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you for the encouraging overview Tony. I will not be trying anything fancy on my first project.  Silverfast archive SE plus 8 will be taking care of much of the work since these are Kodachrome ll slides.... Lightroom4 will be mostly for the organizational aspect until one copy of the slides is saved ( to a remote location).


----------

